# Graphene-based chips a step closer, say researchers



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Graphene-based chips a step closer, say researchers.



> *Manchester University researchers have claimed a breakthrough in graphene research which they say could contribute to new computer chip designs.*


-- Tom


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Seems to be a split in the science community if this will ever be possible. IBM does a lot of chip research and they seem to be leaning to the fact that it can't be done or will not be financially viable.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Squashman,

Perhaps we should wait a while for IBM to absorb the new research and see what they think then, eh?

The fact is that IBM did not do this new research, so they can lean whatever way they choose based on what they have done to date - which does not mean that they have made any final decisions, just that they and everyone else do not know what has yet to be discovered about graphene - i.e. the final chapter has not yet been written on graphene.

-- Tom


----------

